# Kama and Sutra Dibble



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are keeping me waiting, and I'm getting impatient. She is such a wildly marked tri/splashed, that I don't rightly kinow what to call her! Sutra used to be my little sweetie, but now he prefers Kama, as they are almost always curled up together or draped one over the other. He is a very slightly marked black satin from a tri litter.


Kama


Sutra


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

I love your mice! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is Kama an odd eye?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She sort of is an odd eye; one is deep, dark ruby verging on black. (I could have sworn I answered this query already; sorry)

They had their litter! looks like more than half a dozen little ones!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad to see things are coming together for you again. It's good to see you looking forward rather than dwelling on recent events. I wish you all the very best with your new litters.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely mice moustress , I dont give any of mine names there just my mice.There my life really I keep records on all of them but there cages are numbered so there name is a number lol.I have a few litter of fawn, Naked, banded dove and siamese there breeding well at the moment.I would love some tri coloured mice but I dont know any breeders near too me.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone in Britain got some tris from Roland, I think, so I guess they'll be available, I would think, within the year.

I am thoroughly engrossed now in enjoying my new litters and looking forward to their maturity so I can get on with recovering from my losses. I posted a bunch of new pix of babies today.


----------

